# Very skinny frog, narrows at waist



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Been keeping/breeding darts for several years and this issue has come up several times but have never understood what is happening. 

I have a year old tinc.Bakius that is housed with two others. The other two are fine. Growing up, it seemed fine but now it has taken on a wedge-like body shape, very thin at the waist with very thin arms and legs. It eats but doesn't seem to have great aim, almost like it doesn't see them. It is very sluggish when feeding. All the frogs that have shown similar symptoms were put down or died. My bothers latest froglets look similar. Any thoughts? Thanks.
Cliner


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Have you been dusting food with vitamin supplements? If so, what kind? How do you store them, and when was the last time they were replaced?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Isolate it to be certain it isn't tank mate aggression. As srrio suggested, we need an answer on exactly what your supplementing with, their age, and how they are stored, please.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I dust vits/calcium every other day. Supplements are stored in frog room, non-refrigerated. The supplements Repashy Super Vite and Reptical and are about six months old, I replace after six months. I've isolated the frog. Thanks for the help.
Cliner


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for a detailed answer. I would start by replacing your supplements. I personally would get Repashy Calcium Plus and in your case ..Repashy Vitamin A. I would use the cal plus every feeding and for now the Vitamin A once a week, later on if you have problems resolved you can scale back with the Vit A.

When you describe the frog not having good aim it sounds like sticky tongue syndrome which is linked to a shortage of Vit A. There are lots of good threads talking about this in more detail if you care to research. Posts by Ed can be particularly helpful in this area. 

Separating the affected frog is not a bad idea, if he is weakened the others will dominate during feeding and you want him to get some VIt A into his system ASAP.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with Sally's recommendation. Although both the super vit and calcium plus have the same amount of vitamin A, The Repashy Vitamin A+ provides 10X more. It seems a general consensus on the board that Vitamin A+ should be administered 1x, rarely 2x per month unless a problem is apparent. As is your case. The bioavailability of many vitamins greatly depreciates in heat. As an example: Calcium can begin to denature at 70 Degrees F. Also, Vitamin A does not dissolve in water as does Calcium. It is fat soluble. Meaning, an emaciated animal will have more difficulty harvesting the vitamin A. As suggested, separate. Replace your vitamins, add Repashy Vitamin A+, and give 1x a week. You can also include fly larvae for a higher fat content. And, always store your vitamins in the refrigerator.


EDIT: please know that i am NOT a Veterinarian, an M.D., or anything even close. My words should be cautiously considered, and are never intended either expressed or implied, to be an acceptable replacement for diagnosis by an appropriate professional.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Read some of Ed's posts regarding excessive amounts of Vit.A and how it affects frogs....


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Judy S said:


> Read some of Ed's posts regarding excessive amounts of Vit.A and how it affects frogs....



It would help to include a link or two, Judy, especially to someone who isn't as active and as well versed on the boards recommendations as you. Also, as you will see in the post I linked below, Ed does not think 1x a week is dangerous for a vitamin A deficient animal. However, it is still our non medical opinions that it is a Vitamin A deficiency. It certainly fits the bill but a vet visit is still in order.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/803374-post36.html


----------

